# Assistance with electronics please



## team101 (Mar 19, 2015)

I just purchased my first boat, a Tracker Grizzly 1448. I am trying to outfit it for fishing now and am seeking input on a fish finder/imager/sonar unit. I am a novice on the topic and know next to nothing. I will primarily fish gravel pits and reservoirs from 5-100' deep for bass, crappie, catfish, walleye/saugeye and muskie. It seems important to me to be able to see underwater structure and cover beneath the boat and beside the boat for when I am bass fishing in the coves. I practice the buy once cry once philosophy and don't mind dropping some coin for a good unit, but I can't justify buying past the point of diminishing returns. I usually find myself purchasing items that are considered reliable, quality, workhorse models. Please post any recommendations along with why you recommended a particular model. Anything you might be able to point out to assist a novice in understanding the ins and outs of fishfinders is also appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mbweimar (Mar 19, 2015)

I bought the Lowrance Elite 7HDI Gold bundle when it first came out. These units have all the bells and whistles...GPS, Down Scan Imaging, and boradband sonar. Mine doesnt work well in shallow water where I fish 99% of the time. But when I fish deeper channels and bridge pilings it works flawlessly. Do a google search and read up on it.


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 20, 2015)

I've read several positive comments on the new HB Helix units, can get just 2d, or with all the bells and whistles with SI/DI. Only negative comment I've read is the cases seem a bit cheap and only one card slot, but for the $$, a good deal.


----------



## matzilla (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a Helix di/gps...it works perfect, high quality. I use chart select lakeview maps on a 32gb microsd so no need for a 2nd card slot


----------



## SumDumGuy (Mar 25, 2015)

Preface: I know nothing

What about the Raymarine Dragonfly series (Jim made a post about them in January https://www.tinboats.net/raymarine-dragonfly-4-5/).

They seem to be rather affordable compared to other units. Is there a reason a person should not consider this product?


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 25, 2015)

I would look into the ones that allow you to make your own contour mapping if you fish smaller waters with less chance of commercial maps being available.


----------



## 2sac (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess I must ask what is "good coin" to you? There are graphs that cost more than your Grizzly. Personally, I wouldn't run without side imaging again now that I have it. I'm a Humminbird guy myself but Lowrance, Garmin, and Raymarine all make a good product. With any kind of side imaging, the larger the screen the better. Once you figure out what's best for you within your budget, the best advice I can give you is learn how to use it.


----------



## team101 (Mar 26, 2015)

Like I said, I'll buy up to the point of diminishing returns for the lake types I fish. Obviously I don't need something designed for the ocean or the latest and greatest. I don't need to skimp either.


----------



## BIDZ (Mar 26, 2015)

Preface: I also know nothing.

I've been using a Lowrance with downscan imaging alongside a garmin with 2d sonar for a couple years and have been thinking hard about switching to something with side scan or combo of all 3 types. I've been on the fence with this one from Hummingbird for a while now. (Humminbird 409470-1 600 698ci HD SI Internal GPS/Sonar Combo Fishfinder with Side Imaging - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F5EBD7A/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2OAQ4F46XXHBM&coliid=I2E2VFJ2LDUNOB)

Looks nice to me with 2d, DI, SI, and gps. I don't know where it rates in the mix that you're considering, just thought I'd throw out my 2-cents FWIW.


----------



## team101 (Mar 27, 2015)

From what I'm being told, Hummingbird is the way to go if being user friendly is your priority. I've been to 3 different places and the hard part seems to be finding a salesman who isn't a novice on these units.


----------



## Milehisnk (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a Lowrance Elite-4x right now that I used on an inflatable pontoon. No GPS, no side imaging, but I do have Down Imaging. I will say, it works great for that, and if you're the type of person who likes to tinker with every little setting on things (I am), then it's great. If you just want to turn it on and that's it, I think the Humminbirds are a bit better.

With that said, I've also been pricing a side imaging unit. You can get a Humminbird Helix for $500 with SI, but I think the cheapest Lowrance with side imaging is more than double that (but it's also a 7" screen). Personally, I'd get the best you can afford, within reason. If I had the money, I'd probably be ordering a Humminbird 899ci or 999ci.


----------

